
Ask HN: How do you learn to be in a team - piedradura
I have never been in a programming team, so there are many thinks I don&#x27;t know about. I would like to get into a team just to make some small and short application. As I am a hobby programmer with little money, I want it free as in beer. Any suggestion?, could I learn some team skills without actually entering any team?
======
SnailWizard
Your best bet is probably going to be joining an open-source project of some
kind.

